# Some Good News



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

A little bit of good news for all UK ex-pats.



https://www.gov.uk/government/speeches/reduction-in-passport-fees-for-uk-citizens-overseas


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

That's good to know. Although someone said to me recently that you can't order a new passport from here anymore. Do you know anything more about this process?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

tracyc11 said:


> That's good to know. Although someone said to me recently that you can't order a new passport from here anymore. Do you know anything more about this process?



All the information should be on here.

https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports


----------

